# Do you get your long-haired cats groomed? How often?



## RockMyAllStars (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a long-haired kitten, and I had him groomed a few weeks ago. I was really pleased with the results, and the groomer told me if I do it regularly he won't shed. 
So far so good, but he's getting a bit nappy again and shedding a bit. But I also haven't brushed him since then..I was thinking about taking him back in, but I was just curious as to how often everyone else takes their long-hairs in for grooming. I've never used a pet groomer before.
Thanks,
Sarah
P.S. Any info/opinions on a fair price-range would help, too! Thanks.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

It sort of depends on the time of year for us - in the spring, they get groomed about once a month or so. But now, in the fall and winter... we haven't had them groomed since September and neither have any mats. (We aren't really concerned about the shedding.) The groomers come to our house, and it takes them about 40 minutes to clip the claws and take out the mats from both cats. They charge $20 for the session. 

In between sessions, we try to keep the fur around their butts clipped to prevent turds from clinging to their fur. But we don't really brush them too much on our own because they don't like it, and holding them down to do it stresses them out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I take Cinderella in about every 3 months for grooming and nail clipping. Her nails could definitely be clipped more often, but I've never tried it. It's $*39.00 *at my vet's office and they clean her ears and bum. I don't know what they use, but she smells so pretty for about the next month. Then she just smells pretty like herself. The good thing is, she LOVES being brushed. As soon as I get home, she runs and jumps on my bed waiting for the brush and to discuss my day with me. Okay, maybe just waiting for the brush. :wink:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Rookie would never stand nail cutting, but she loves brushing. We brush her every day, and this past summer took her to have her long stomach hair shaved under sedation. I hate to do anything where she's sedated, but the hair on her stomach had started forming little dreadlocks! I honestly don't know what to do about cutting her nails, because she won't let us do it ourselves and we don't want to sedate her for something like that! Any suggestions?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Do it when she is asleep.

I used to medicate the kittens when they were sleeping. (eye drops) I could usually get the eye open, apply the med and walk quickly away. Kitty would wake up a bit, look around but only see me leaving...then they would usually shake their head, maybe paw their face once/twice and then fall back asleep.

I bet you could grab a foot and clip 1-2 nails before kitty wakes up and realizes what is going on...

You could always tag-team, one grabs kitty by scruff and/or towel-wrap and presents foot for other to trim, but then the cat knows it is you and they get snippy with you and may pout.

My three long-hairs LOVE the hairbrush and I usually don't have to do too much grooming. One needs hind-end trimming and I use scissors (carefully) with her. Another one has silky-fine hair that snarls easily and if a mat starts, I either cut it out with scissors or I shave her with clippers. 
She is very laid back and allows me to scruff her and use the clippers. She 'talks' to me as I clip her and I 'talk' back to her with the same copy-cat meow she uses to me and it keeps her happy while I clip.


----------



## RockMyAllStars (Dec 6, 2006)

*edit* see below!


----------



## RockMyAllStars (Dec 6, 2006)

October said:


> Rookie would never stand nail cutting, but she loves brushing. We brush her every day, and this past summer took her to have her long stomach hair shaved under sedation. I hate to do anything where she's sedated, but the hair on her stomach had started forming little dreadlocks! I honestly don't know what to do about cutting her nails, because she won't let us do it ourselves and we don't want to sedate her for something like that! Any suggestions?


If you'd rather trim her nails yourself and you don't want to sedate her, I would start by handling her paws constantly to try and get her used to that first. That's what I read in a book about kittens, that you should get them used to it early. But if she's an adult it will be harder. 

Otherwise, the vet did it for me when I took Petey in for his vaccinations. I just asked if they would and they did it for me. You also might be able to have a groomer do it for a small fee if you don't need any other services. They're experts! I would call around a bit and check.


----------

